# Fork recommendation needed.



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thinking of picking up a Rocky Mountain Growler 26+ for my kid but the coil fork is a beast. Thinking I would throw a rigid fork on it since it has 26x2.8. Those tires set up tubeless should be enough suspension for the Midwest?
Any suggestions on a less expensive rigid fork? Shimano MT400 Boost 15mm are the hubs on the wheels. It needs to be tapered too.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

I know this is blasphemy on here but I would look at the eBay carbon forks. I am 250lbs and have had great luck with the Toseek and BXT brands. For a kid they should be more than adequately strong. I know they have boost options but not sure on the axle to crown. I would guess a 27.5” rigid would match closely to your 26er suspension


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

PLUS29 29er Boost Rigid Carbon Fork


New rigid carbon fork makes your mountain bike lighter more than suspension fork, internal cable routing,boost 15*110 thru axle and fitting 3.0 tire with large clearance. 3 mounts on each fork leg with titanium bolts,friendly to bikepacking and adventure. Updated axle that tighten with 6mm...




www.tandellbikes.com


----------

